
Second world war bomb explodes after three-quarters of a century - hodgesrm
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2207515-second-world-war-bomb-explodes-after-three-quarters-of-a-century/
======
exabrial
To correct ambiguity, can we say WWII bomb? Makes it sound less like this is
only the second time this happened. Thank you!

And kinda scary this is still happening, in 2019

~~~
hodgesrm
I submitted the original headline in accordance with common HN style.

Speaking of the ambiguity, this is the _first_ time I have heard of a WW II
bomb spontaneously exploding though it must happen from time to time.

